# This guy has some skill



## Sharp things (Jun 8, 2017)




----------



## AGarcia (Feb 20, 2012)

Yep! But I think I can walk up faster


----------



## #1ORBUST (Sep 13, 2005)

Sharp things said:


>


Omg he's going up hill at 45mph!



AGarcia said:


> Yep! But I think I can walk up faster


Would rather fall then walk crew. Goes for down too.


----------



## av8or (Jun 9, 2013)

they tuk r jorbs..


----------



## Walt (Jan 23, 2004)

You can do a lot of crazy crap if you practice hopping a little (e-bike or not). When it comes right down to it, though, on an actual ride I usually just walk (for 15 seconds) stuff I'd have to hop for 30 seconds to get up. It's not actually that fun after you get the skill figured out, and it takes a ton of effort/energy (probably even moreso on the e-bike, actually). 

Bike trials can be fun in it's own right but it mostly is just dumb when it comes to trail riding unless cleaning tech uphill (Scott Trials!) is your thing. Same goes for doing manuals or any number of other impressive tricks - they are fun to be able to do, but they don't do anything much for you on a normal ride. 

Check out some unicycle trials videos sometime. When terrain gets gnar enough, the unis actually are better than the bikes.

-Walt


----------



## KiwiPhil (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool video, the guys got excellent balance skills.
Good post ST


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Guy has strength too in order to throw a 50 or so pound bike like that around. As far as whether it's worthwhile, one might ask Danny McCaskill (sp?).


----------

